# Looking in Pennsylvania



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello!

I am seeking a homestead in PA. Our family is comprised of husband and wife (me) and one daughter. My mother will also be moving in with us. 

_*We have 2 real requirements:*_
Reliable internet access (I work from home and daughter goes to school online)
Close to a hospital 

We want to raise chickens and garden etc. We don't want to be isolated and do want to enjoy a small town community.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

check out lancasterfarming for properties, and PASA.


----------



## mskrieger (May 1, 2012)

I second idigbeets on Lancaster County--it's a lovely area with good soil and a strong community. There are a lot of nice, manageable-sized properties (a house and some outbuildings on several acres). And the climate is good, with a lot of sunny days year-round. (I find NE and Western PA tend to be cloudy.) And if you want the amenities of a larger town with a university, hospital, cultural events etc., Lancaster is right there.

Another nice area is Westchester County. It's in the lower-right hand part of the state. It's hillier than Lancaster but still has plenty of good land. It's also within commuting distance of Wilmington, Philadelphia and Baltimore, if you ever want to go to those places. And if you don't, you don't even have to think about them--it feels very remote and peaceful.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

That would be Chester County......


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm in Lancaster County as I type this. Lancaster County is a lovely place but is getting pretty overgrown for my taste. Lots of people. Still lots of tourists. And way higher prices than some other potential choices of location. 

Also, be mindful of TAXES, specifically property taxes. They might seem low if you're from New York City but they are ridiculously high for someone on a very limited budget. As an example, I looked at a 9 acre property not long ago, 6 acres wooded, 3 open. The property taxes were right around $300 a MONTH. It did have a modest 3BR / 2BA home on the property, nothing extravagant at all. 

I grew up here and can't afford to move back. I'm spending some time with family who owns property here.

There are other parts of PA that are likely much more reasonable in their taxes. But there are also areas of PA that don't have much in the way of employment opportunities if that's important to you. 

From what I understand, Chester County is typically even worse than Lancaster County for property taxes.

Not trying to discourage, just make sure you don't jump into something and then find out it's gonna cost you dearly with your spring and fall taxes.

Best of luck!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in Somerset county PA, there are hospitals in Somerset and in Johnstown, though for major procedures people here go all the way to Pittsburgh. Our internet through Comcast is great speed and reliability though they jerk you around with the price changes. Taxes are very cheap here. No zoning rules about chickens, goats, horses, anything. Just give them appropriate living space and care and you won't hear a thing about it. It's up in the mountains though so we get a lot of snow, but summer is mild.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't say Lancaster county... I said LancasterFarming... at lancasterfarming.com they have a great real estate section. Farmland is very expensive in Lancaster county 

I've farmed near Pittsburgh, State College, Johnstown, and Altoona, and the land is much cheaper as is cost of living, taxes etc.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> I'm in Lancaster County as I type this. Lancaster County is a lovely place but is getting pretty overgrown for my taste. Lots of people. Still lots of tourists. And way higher prices than some other potential choices of location.
> 
> Also, be mindful of TAXES, specifically property taxes. They might seem low if you're from New York City but they are ridiculously high for someone on a very limited budget. As an example, I looked at a 9 acre property not long ago, 6 acres wooded, 3 open. The property taxes were right around $300 a MONTH. It did have a modest 3BR / 2BA home on the property, nothing extravagant at all.
> 
> ...



Born and raised in Lancaster County (Mount Joy) and work in Lancaster County (Rorherstown). (Live in York Country) Pricing for land is higher then most places and school property taxes will kill you. I've watched as taxes have driven two different elderly family members from their life long homes. Taxes increase, but pensions don't.. I've also seen the "sense of community" go away as more people from outlying areas (philadelphia, new york etc) move in. They no longer look out for each other as was done in the past. Check out some of the other counties, such as York, Lebanon etc. They are still near major hospitals yet maintain some sense of community, with out trying to have the world using other peoples money.. In plain words Lancaster County is nothing but a taxing agency anymore.. They bilk the tourists and the property owners...They are slowly losing their farming community, simply because a developer is willing to pay more than a farmer for the same land..
Look wisely..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am seeking a homestead in PA. Our family is comprised of husband and wife (me) and one daughter. My mother will also be moving in with us.
> 
> ...



If you need specific info on a particular area in York, Lancaster, Harrisburg area, feel free to ask.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I know the conversation didn't start out looking at Lancaster County, but by the third post, it was being specifically mentioned. 

Lancaster Farming is a neat paper and I pick up one on occasion. The classified section is HUGE! I haven't really checked out the real estate section, though. 

beowoulf90, I didn't realize you were a native of this area.  I'm kinda curious about how taxes compare from Lancaster to York county. One of my brothers lived over towards Gettysburg for a couple of years and has often commented that over in Adams county, there are a lot of really poor people, not a lot of jobs to be had and the taxes being lower. I've been over to the Arendtsville apple festival a couple of times and it is neat to see all of the orchards and farms around the area. If I were thinking about moving back to PA, I might be checking out some of the territory over in that region and perhaps some of the territory in the north central part of the state as well. PA does have some beautiful land if you can get away from the explosion of population, traffic, development, taxes... that stuff. 

PA did just have some kind of law or court decision that basically took away any necessity of a warrant for a search of your vehicle. (Don't know about a home.) I'm not so fond of that. But I suspect that all states are moving in that direction whether we like it or not, but that's just my suspicion.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> I know the conversation didn't start out looking at Lancaster County, but by the third post, it was being specifically mentioned.
> 
> Lancaster Farming is a neat paper and I pick up one on occasion. The classified section is HUGE! I haven't really checked out the real estate section, though.
> 
> ...


York County isn't as high as Lancaster, but they are creeping up. Lancaster County property taxes have gotten out of hand. As I said before I know people that have lost their homes because the taxes continue to rise, but pension incomes/retirements don't.. The worse part it seems that people/the community no longer cares about these people. But I suspect that is because the Community is no longer most local folks who grew up here and have lived here all their lives. As I said earlier there is a huge influx of those from outside the area. They think the taxes are low because they are from NY or Phila. Some even commute daily to Philly by rail (I think it's a 1-2 hour run), it's at least 2 hours by car using the Turnpike or Rt 30 
The reason that taxes in Adams County are lower is because there are a lot of migrant workers working the orchards, but Gettysburg is a completely different story. Taxes in town are high because most of the town is Federal or State owned, thus they don't pay taxes. They also have a lot of Historic properties that are owned by non-profits and thus receive a lower tax rate, which means home owners and businesses get hammered. There is also a lot of Section 8 housing in Gettysburg.. Ardentsville and Heidlerville (spelling) aren't too bad, but again there are a lot of low paying jobs due to the migrant worker population. The Government even built housing for them at taxpayers expense..

Yes they did just rule tha tthe police don't need a warrant to search your vehicle, but I think there are stipulations with that and I would have to check to be sure what they are. I know it "irritates the devil" out of me.. 

Now Lancaster Farming News is a great paper.. It deals with lots more than Lancaster County.. 

http://www.lancasterfarming.com/

Check it out if you wish..


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting, beowoulf90. I hadn't even thought about a lot of Federally owned property around Gettysburg but now that you mention it... That would make a difference in the local dynamics of the place.

I had never checked out Lancaster Farming online! Cool website! Will have to visit there more often.  (I had only gotten the occasional pound of printed paper for $1 at the local cash registers.)

Rt 30 probably isn't too bad of a commute most days. Traffic normally travels between 60 and 65 at it's normal flow, at least from what I've seen lately. I really have wondered why they don't raise that speed limit to 65.(?) But I don't imagine the traffic getting off at 741 is any fun. I typically avoid that section of road when at all possible. Talk about traffic. 

Dunno, maybe someone who's looking in southeastern PA will take note of your input! I know I would appreciate it if I were looking here. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh Thank you so much for all of the leads of where to look for information. 

I do live in PA now but in Philadelphia (and do not like it). My mother lives in suburbs. 
We are originally from VA and I know little about the rural PA.

I will check everything out thoroughly. Somerset sounds very nice. 

My mom just inherited a sizable amount and put me in charge to find an area.Honestly, I am overwhelmed. Thank you for all the information. It really helps to know where to begin the search.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> Oh Thank you so much for all of the leads of where to look for information.
> 
> I do live in PA now but in Philadelphia (and do not like it). My mother lives in suburbs.
> We are originally from VA and I know little about the rural PA.
> ...



Let us know if we can be of any help..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> Interesting, beowoulf90. I hadn't even thought about a lot of Federally owned property around Gettysburg but now that you mention it... That would make a difference in the local dynamics of the place.
> 
> I had never checked out Lancaster Farming online! Cool website! Will have to visit there more often.  (I had only gotten the occasional pound of printed paper for $1 at the local cash registers.)
> 
> ...


Yup, National Park Service (Gettysburg Battlefield) and other Historic buildings in town. There is also a lot of Government section 8 housing in town. It's still a fun town to visit and such, but I couldn't afford to live there.. Gettysburg relies heavily on tourism for it's income. I know we Civil War reenactors fill the place twice a year, July 4th weekend and the weekend around November 19th (Remembrance Day Parade, Nov 19 is the date when Lincoln gave the famous Gettysburg Address in 1863) Reenactors form all across the Country come for the parade.

Rt 30 isn't too bad most days and 741 is only bad during the rush hours (am & pm) and Friday evenings.. But Centerville Road is always bad no matter what time or day.. Although I haven't gone through there at 2 am..


----------



## wannafarm (Jul 9, 2014)

I am also interested in some rural land in PA. However, my focus is more Franklin/Fulton/Cumberland counties. Anyone from those parts have any ideas/suggestions on finding good land.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Potter County..(God's Country ).......


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Ron, my family used to vacation around Galeton when I was a kid. Still have a relative or two somewhere around Coudersport, I think. It's been 40+ years, but the name, "Lyman Run Road" seems to stick in my head as a very pretty place... But that's a long time ago.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Been all around that part of the country, love it up there, truly is God's Country...Would love to have a place up there and your road identity is correct....A short distance West of Galeton is Black Forest Inn , where you can see the animals in their viewing yard..........


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Another place to check would be epvmerchandiser.com, which is the East Penn Valley merchandiser. This covers Berks and Lehigh Counties.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bellyman said:


> Ron, my family used to vacation around Galeton when I was a kid. Still have a relative or two somewhere around Coudersport, I think. It's been 40+ years, but the name, "Lyman Run Road" seems to stick in my head as a very pretty place... But that's a long time ago.



In-laws lived in Germania, just up from the general store. We used to be there all the time. Especially around the Old Home Days carnival( I think that is what it was called) I have family that lives just across the PA-NY border above Tioga and Potter Counties in Westfield, NY and the outlying areas. (Large Farms 800+ acres)


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

We live in the Indiana County area of PA. We love the area...lots of rural villages, reasonable house prices, jobs, and, we are only 8 miles from a good hospital.


----------



## stonemovies (Apr 7, 2014)

I live in Howard, pa 16841. Caught between the state park and Sayers lake. About 20 minute drive to either lock haven hospital, or mt Nittany med center in state college. Good community. I wish I could afford more land here.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

stonemovies said:


> I live in Howard, pa 16841. Caught between the state park and Sayers lake. About 20 minute drive to either lock haven hospital, or mt Nittany med center in state college. Good community. I wish I could afford more land here.


Howard is beautiful - as long as you are going to homeschool or your daughter is past school age- 
we live in Centre County- the outlying towns from St College- are amazing- we live in an incredible neighborhood- 

but honestly - Howard pa- Milesburg anything like those- awesome places to live but I wouldn't send my kids to those schools for all the money in the world


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Good to see some Centre/Clearfield people on here


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

idigbeets said:


> Good to see some Centre/Clearfield people on here


I grew up in Clearfield County- in Morrisdale- LOVE that area- but the schools are horrible- and there are no places to get to the Amish stores easily- like we are now- 
but Clearfield Co is home to me - in my heart


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea the schools aren't very good. Yea it is a bit of a drive out to Millheim area from Clearfield!!


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

We moved to Centre county and it is amazing here. I'm not sure what your budget is, but the close you move to State College area, the more opportunities, good medical system and all around great place to live. The area is beautiful and you can find farmettes and land, but prices will increase as you get closer to Penn State.

Have a look at the area - it is gorgeous and you will still have larger town/city living close by. State College seems to offer everything!


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I live in Chester County in West Nottingham township. The area is nice and taxes are low. There is a regional hospital nearby and internet is by Armstrong cable or comcast. Cecil County MD is right next door and taxes and home/land prices are generally low relatively speaking. It's a rural area with suburban prices imho but you can find some deals if you want to fix a place up. The area is slowly being built up along route 1 and the main roads that intersect it but development is extremely slow and i expect the area keep its rural character for the long term. I know my township has rules to how development can occur, preserving the open spaces and trying to concentrate building in the "village center" aka a Wawa, CVS and Post Office and nice little diner that Herr's owns, which is right across the street. The village center is small. Blink and you'll miss it. 

If you have any other questions about the area, I'd be happy to answer them. I am a transplant from Philly and the suburbs and have lived out here for almost 10 years. There are no "professional" jobs out here so I commute long distances for work. I worked in Philly for the past 2.5 years and so I very familiar with the area from Philly to Lancaster county.


----------



## stonemovies (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure why the disdain for the schools in Howard/Milesburg. I know a couple if the teachers at Howard and see no reason not to send my son to Howard elementary. To each their own I guess...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

tweezle said:


> We moved to Centre county and it is amazing here. I'm not sure what your budget is, but the close you move to State College area, the more opportunities, good medical system and all around great place to live. The area is beautiful and you can find farmettes and land, but prices will increase as you get closer to Penn State.
> 
> Have a look at the area - it is gorgeous and you will still have larger town/city living close by. State College seems to offer everything!



we love it here- if the youngest wasn't still in school we would be in Belleville though- 
Centre County- is amazing though that is for sure- 
but we also have amazing neighbors too- which really helps!


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any pointers on websites for rentals in southern pa? The only thing I could find besides Craigslist (which I don't trust) was Southern Management Rentals, which as of today, has proven not to be a great company to go through. I have been looking for over a year and no luck.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

JustMe2 said:


> Does anyone have any pointers on websites for rentals in southern pa? The only thing I could find besides Craigslist (which I don't trust) was Southern Management Rentals, which as of today, has proven not to be a great company to go through. I have been looking for over a year and no luck.


I don't know if these will help but, you can check the following:

http://www.ydr.com/
http://www.lancasterfarming.com/
http://lancasteronline.com/classifieds/
http://www.gettysburgtimes.com/

That should cover Adams, York and Lancaster Counties.


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

Chester County taxes are relatively low and the schools are good. I know the OP said the daughter goes to school online, but some of the school districts are top in the country/state. If I was looking for a place, I personally would look at plots in north western Chester County (Glenmoore, Spring City, Honeybrook). You have the Exton Mall only 20 minutes away, Paoli Hospital is a good hospital and close, and plus you can make it to Philadelphia International in under an hour if you need to travel. Downingtown SD is great from what I hear. Most of the towns in this area are geared towards rural living and if you decide to go the market garden/livestock route, you have many markets within a short drive.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

We are still narrowing but seem to be finding some luck in the Huntingdon County area. Still looking. Thanks everyone for replies!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I would even go for a small cabin in the Liberty area , N. of Williamsport, I'll be going bear hunting up that way this fall.......


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, the home we were looking at fell through- the folks decided not to sell.

Can anyone help me out with zip codes? Centre? I have been told to say to the 814 area code to avoid racism- we are a blended family (husband is AA, I am white, daughter is mixed). 

This is honestly harder than I thought. Any local help would be great. I am still hopeful to buy something before the year is out.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> Well, the home we were looking at fell through- the folks decided not to sell.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with zip codes? Centre? I have been told to say to the 814 area code to avoid racism- we are a blended family (husband is AA, I am white, daughter is mixed).
> 
> This is honestly harder than I thought. Any local help would be great. I am still hopeful to buy something before the year is out.



Our neighbors house is up for sale 
not much land- but a very nice comfy friendly neighborhood- and I think they are asking too much LOL- they could be brought down in price I think- 
since they HAVE to move due to a job change

and I would be comfortable saying that a blended family would be perfect in Centre County- 

look in the State College School District-

I am not sure or maybe I need to reread the org post- what you are looking for?
and price range- 
and land?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am seeking a homestead in PA. Our family is comprised of husband and wife (me) and one daughter. My mother will also be moving in with us.
> 
> ...



okay look at this website- 
do the detailed search and look for places in State College school district- and West Branch School district and Bald Eagle School District and Bellefonte School District- 

State College has nice towns- but not very chicken friendly unless if you only want like 2 of them-
close knit- but includes newbies-
Close hospital

West Branch school district area is more farm friendly but-the neighborhoods might be a little more sparse and hospital is a little further away- 

Same goes for Philipsburg/Bellefone and Bald Eagle- 

IMHO- 

I think all the areas would be non-judgmental of mixed race marriage- but I only know that for a fact of state college- the other areas- I am pretty confident that they would be....

http://www.coldwellbankeruniversityrealty.com/


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you! If you feel comfortable, please send me the listing for your neighbor. 

We have a modest budget ($75-80)- but it is cash. 

Mifflin county seems to allow 5 chickens. I don't mind sparse neighbors, I should have been more clear. The town we almost bought in had 310 people last census.

This is my mom's alternative to going to a nursing home- a place where I can take care of her and we can live as a family.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested, I found a website that talks about Pennsylvania property taxes by county.

http://www.tax-rates.org/pennsylvania/property-tax


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

There is very little cheap/tillable land in the State College district. Go east or west to find cheaper land.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually I will PM you my other neighbors info she is a realtor and knows Mifflin county really well...


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

That's awesome- Becka03! I will look for the PM.

ididbeets- we are only looking for up to an acre.

This is for a home and a tiny garden etc not for any substantial land purchase.

We figure we can save and buy acreage separately and build that land up over time. 

Our biggest hurdle is finding a place that has wood, gas or electric for heating. Mom doesn't want oil heating.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Deleted by me.. not appropriate for this forum..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

beowoulf90 said:


> Deleted by me.. not appropriate for this forum..


? deleted what?


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

If you think this is not appropriate, I will delete it if I can.

Is it because what I am looking for you don't consider a homestead?

I have been learning about homesteading on small plots- like the folks in CA who manage on 1/4 acre.

My husband cannot walk well and my mother is dying. I cannot manage a lot of acreage right now but that doesn't mean I cannot homestead- I just cannot farm.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> If you think this is not appropriate, I will delete it if I can.
> 
> Is it because what I am looking for you don't consider a homestead?
> 
> ...


I think it was something else- there is no way it was your post-


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, thank you. 

I hate to rock the boat- I love this place


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

check out blueskyparealestate.com


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> If you think this is not appropriate, I will delete it if I can.
> 
> Is it because what I am looking for you don't consider a homestead?
> 
> ...



Just let it go, it wasn't your post looking for a homestead.

I hope you find the homestead you are looking for..

Just relax and let it go, don't worry about it..


----------

